# Artist monogram and signature 1900's watercolor



## Qwijebo (May 21, 2021)

Recently acquired several watercolors, framed in Huddersfield UK.
First one is 8x10 of a lady in Renswick 1901 signed T.D.
Next one is with a monogram also a watercolor framed in Huddersfield.
Third is also by T.D. 1905


----------

